# Brak automontowania kart MMC/SD

## Zwierzak

We swoim laptopie mam wbudowany czytnik kart MMC/SD. Nie powiem, bardzo przydatna rzecz bo nie trzeba go podpinać specjalnie pod usb. Zawsze jest pod ręką. Na początku jak zainstalowałem Gentoo automontowanie przez KDE działąło znakomicie. Po którejś aktualizacji systemu (nie wiem której) hal (go podejrzewam) przestał przekazywać informacji o wsadzeniu nowego urządzenia. Dziwne jest to, że wszystkie Pendrive jak i kart włożone do zewnętrznego czytnika kart same ładnie automatycznie montują się.

Ten czytnik kart to:

```
00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
```

Sterowniki są na 100% zainstalowane, gdyż karty można bez problemu montować ręcznie z konsoli. Oto wpis w /etc/fstab (używam dwa wpisy, bo w zależności od typu karty i jak została sformatowana pojawia się partycja lub działa jako całe urządzenie):

```
$ cat /etc/fstab |grep mmc

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/mmc        vfat            noauto,rw,users,umask=000,gid=plugdev,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850  0 0

/dev/mmcblk0            /mnt/mmc        vfat            noauto,rw,users,umask=000,gid=plugdev,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850  0 0
```

----------

## maciek64

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /etc/fstab |grep mmc
> 
> /dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/mmc        vfat            noauto,rw,users,umask=000,gid=plugdev,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850  0 0
> 
> /dev/mmcblk0            /mnt/mmc        vfat            noauto,rw,users,umask=000,gid=plugdev,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850  0 0

 

Czyżby o to chodziło  :Cool:  zmień noauto na auto

----------

## mpapis

pare postow nizej jest cos podobnego: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547099.html

moze byc przydatne jesli powyzsze rady nie pomoga

od raku: ort.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *maciek64 wrote:*   

> Czyżby o to chodziło  zmień noauto na auto

 

Kpisz sobie ze mnie? To by pomagało tylko kiedy mam pamięć włączoną podczas startu systemu. To każdy wie, więc zamiast pisać głupoty powstrzymaj się. W taki sam sposób mam zapisany odtwarzacz MP3 i Pendrive i działają bez zarzutu. A dodatkowo montowanie kart nie działa nawet jeżeli usunę ten wpis.

@mpapis: Niestety po pierwsze to jest dla gnome, a po drugie problem jest też nie rozwiązany. Chociaż problem jest podobny. Pewnie trzeba odkomentować jakąś linię w konfiguracji.

----------

## maciek64

 *Quote:*   

> Kpisz sobie ze mnie?

 

Zawsze tak reagujesz, jak ktoś chce ci pomóc, i dany sposób nie zadziała? Człowieku weź sobie coś na uspokojenie...

Poza tym w temacie pisałeś o automontowaniu, dalej czytałem dość niedokładnie i może z tego powodu, taka troszkę bezsensowna porada  :Embarassed:  Liczą się dobre chęci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *maciek64 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kpisz sobie ze mnie? 
> 
> Zawsze tak reagujesz, jak ktoś chce ci pomóc, i dany sposób nie zadziała? Człowieku weź sobie coś na uspokojenie...
> 
> Poza tym w temacie pisałeś o automontowaniu, dalej czytałem dość niedokładnie i może z tego powodu, taka troszkę bezsensowna porada  Liczą się dobre chęci 

 

Dobre chęci się liczą, ale nie pisanie idiotyzmów. Każdy doskonale wie co oznacza auto i noauto. Takie posty mają najczęściej na celu tylko nabicie postów.

----------

## mpapis

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> @mpapis: Niestety po pierwsze to jest dla gnome, a po drugie problem jest też nie rozwiązany. Chociaż problem jest podobny. Pewnie trzeba odkomentować jakąś linię w konfiguracji.

  problem rozwiązał się częściowo w moim przypadku, rozmiar pamięci wykrywany automatycznie jest różny od jej rzeczywistych możliwości, przy formatowaniu na mniejszy rozmiar auto montowanie powróciło.

----------

## Zwierzak

A u mnie po najnowszej aktualizacji systemu do baselayout-2.0.0-beta3 najnowszego hal'a, kde 3.5.7, instalacji kernela 2.6.21 i paludis'a działa tak jak wcześniej. Dobrze, że nie musiałem testować po kolei starszych wersji. Choć teraz mam super eksperymentalny system i już 3 razy miałem problemu ze startem, ale warto.

----------

